# Young Hormones



## Aquarious 1 (Sep 9, 2011)

Its truly amazing to me ,you look at all the adds on TV . They use Young folks in their 20s -30s . Did you know this is the age when your Hormones should be at their peak and im seeing more and more of it . Wish i could go back . When my wifes Hormones would run on high we had Awesome sex ,then that all went away as fast as it came . Its like OOOOK ive seduced you now i'll do what i want with you ,your putty in my hands. :scratchhead:


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

So funny to see your post as just a few days ago I picked up two books on hormones (as I am at an age now where they seem to be truly unbalanced and causing me all sorts of grief):

Amazon.com: In the Mood Again: Use the Power of Healthy Hormones to Reboot Your Sex Life - at Any Age: Genie James, C. W. Randolph: Books

Amazon.com: The Alchemy of Love and Lust (9780671004446): Theresa L. Crenshaw: Books

It's very interesting that how much of what we feel and how we function is related to the balance of hormones in our bodies.


----------



## HelloooNurse (Apr 12, 2010)

Just wait till you're in your 80s. You wont want a bar of it then. 
And your wife will be trying to jump your bones every ten minutes!


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I love being young in that sense lol.


----------



## dearhusband (Aug 22, 2011)

You can have a brick for a woman instead of putty in your 20's too.


----------

